# Kindle 3 & Lighted Cover



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

These are a few photos from my slowly expanding Kindle 3 Flickr set (link at bottom of post).


Kindle 3 in Box by OmegaPoint, on Flickr


K3 Cover in Box by OmegaPoint, on Flickr


Kindle 3 in Case (2) by OmegaPoint, on Flickr


Bottom of Kindle 3 by OmegaPoint, on Flickr


Kindle 3 in Standby by OmegaPoint, on Flickr


Kindle 3 Keyboard by OmegaPoint, on Flickr


Kindle 3 Case Hinges by OmegaPoint, on Flickr


K3 vs K2 - The Passage Cover Comparison by OmegaPoint, on Flickr


K3 Cover Light Close-Up (2) by OmegaPoint, on Flickr


Kindle 3 in Lighted Cover by OmegaPoint, on Flickr

Full Set Here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/omegapoint/sets/72157624811309724/


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Omega Point said:


> ...
> Full Set Here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/omegapoint/sets/72157624811309724/


Thanks for the upload. I think the photo on the Flickr page showing the K2 and K3 cover mechanisms answers the question as to whether a K3 could be used in a K2 cover. (The answer appears to be no.)


----------

